# Chest Muscles - A Few Questions on Asymmetry



## Cinderella Man (May 13, 2011)

I'm not an experienced weightlifter, I'm just trying to build a little muscle. I've been working out my chest for a few months now, and my left pec has been notably more responsive.

A few details:

(1) I've been doing all dumbbell exercises (presses and flies) the whole time.
(2) I'm right-handed.
(3) My right arm is generally stronger/larger than my left arm (I'm not sure if the concept of "weaker arm = more work for the pec" is accurate)..
(4) About 6 years ago (I was 14) I had tests done that suggested my spine was slightly curved. It didn't seem to limit me, and I never took any further action.

After doing an inspection to the best of my ability, I came across a few things:

(1) It seems I am structurally asymmetrical (which I guess we all are to a certain degree, but in this case it's fairly noticeable). The lack of symmetry begins with the deltoid/shoulder area and continues to the rib cage.
(2) While facing a mirror I performed my natural bench press motion and saw that there was an imbalance. My left arm would go back and form about a straight line with my shoulder, whereas my right arm would sag down a bit (my right arm ended up below the plane of my shoulder area). This could be an effect of the asymmetry, but either way it's improper form.
(3) I can flex my left pectoral muscle, but I seem to have little to no control over flexing my right pec.

Attempting to even out my bench pressing motion while doing dumbbell presses (i.e. deliberately forcing my right arm to be even with the plane of my shoulder) caused stress to my shoulder joint. Doing one-armed presses or using more weight on the right side proved to be ineffective.

I know building muscle is no easy task, I'm not looking for miracle muscle growth. My problem simply is that my right pectoral muscle does not seem to "activate" when I exercise, and it has seen very minimal growth/tone during a steady several-month-long workout stint (which I think we can all agree is not normal). The right side of my chest is simply not being stimulated, and I fear it has something to do with my skeletal structure (which is preventing me from having proper form). However, at the same time, I have never been limited in any type of physical activity due to structure, and my abdominal muscles and arms seem to develop normally.

Any advice on this issue would be greatly appreciated, and if anyone needs anymore details I would be happy to provide them.


----------



## Zephii (May 14, 2011)

I have just the same problem... ;o


----------



## pwloiacano (May 14, 2011)

I would try to do more barbell pressing exercises vs dumbells.  That should help even out your symmetry a bit.  Dumbells have their place, but barbells are the way to go.


----------



## alan84 (May 14, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> I would try to do more barbell pressing exercises vs dumbells.  That should help even out your symmetry a bit.  Dumbells have their place, but barbells are the way to go.



I disagree with you. Dumbells are far more superior when it comes to evening two muscles up. In a sence, when you do bench press, if using barbell, then the stronger muscles( right side for example) will push more than the weaker muscle( left side). However, if dumbbell are used, left side, which is weaker as an example, will have to catch up with the right one without the assist from the right one. On another note, grnetics play a huge part in this game as well and there is only so much we can do when it comes to symmetry, IMO.


----------



## endurance724 (May 14, 2011)

i have the same issue, i feel as tho its because my right side is stronger, therefore during the lifts, my left pec is tearing more, and growing more as well. i dno if thats the rzn but yeah.


----------



## ovr40 (May 15, 2011)

post a pic, could anyone other than yourself 2 ft from a mirrror notice?



Cinderella Man said:


> I'm not an experienced weightlifter, I'm just trying to build a little muscle. I've been working out my chest for a few months now, and my left pec has been notably more responsive.
> 
> A few details:
> 
> ...


----------



## LAM (May 15, 2011)

alan84 said:


> I disagree with you. Dumbells are far more superior when it comes to evening two muscles up. In a sence, when you do bench press, if using barbell, then the stronger muscles( right side for example) will push more than the weaker muscle( left side). However, if dumbbell are used, left side, which is weaker as an example, will have to catch up with the right one without the assist from the right one. On another note, grnetics play a huge part in this game as well and there is only so much we can do when it comes to symmetry, IMO.



this is correct.  with the bb the load is shared across the muscles and one side can hep assist the other


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 15, 2011)

This is gonna sound goofy, but read along. 

When doing your dumbbell presses, only do as much work as the smaller, weaker side can do. If using say 100 pound bells, and the weak/smaller side fails at 6, stop the set. You are probably changing plane of travel when the weak side tires and the focus is being directed to the delts/triceps. Try it for 8 weeks and see what happens.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 15, 2011)

Keep using dumbbells but try to do less range of motion.  Start by lowering the dumbbells to flush with your chest line (as you would normally start the press) and push straight up about 60% of the full range of motion and repeat.  Do short, quick heavy presses with correct breathing for every set.  I had a similar problem where my left pec was significantly bigger than my right and my right arm was bigger than my left.  I focused so much on making sure I work them both the same with full range of motion but I truly believe that doing shorter range of motion helped me even out.  I was later able to resume to full range of motion presses and thats when both of my sides took off evenly.


----------



## SuperLift (May 15, 2011)

I used to be all about the barbell in order to increase over all mass, but once I started incorporating lots of dumbbell exercises my chest exploded! Just give it some time.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 15, 2011)

Use dumbbells, barbell, cables, machines, hell anything you can train with. They are all tools of the trade.


----------



## Thecoypeter (Mar 3, 2012)

*the same problem*

dude, hate to break this down to you, but you will never even them out. I have the same problem and the thing is, it's genetics. One doesn't simply alter genetics (not after you were born at least). The stronger part will always get a better response from training, thus in fact, the asymmetry will be even bigger as you progress. I know this isn't perfect example, but picture a pile of paper sheets with paper clip on the left top corner on each sheet. While the pile is small you won't notice much of a difference between the sheet corners (regarding elevation), but as you put more sheets on top, the 'paper clip side' will eventually double. Like I said, it's not a great example, but unless you are playing one handed sports, e.g. tennis, volleyball..(masturbation doesn't count, I hope, your muscles are of a slightly different shape- the attachment of tendons is a bit different and therefore the stronger side will naturally get better workout. 
The only thing you could do is trying not to make it worse, like using barbells, playing already mentioned one handed sports, going as heavy as possible regardless on the technique (the weaker side will lift the weight but with more help of other muscles as shoulder and triceps) - I would avoid all this.
Things I would recommend, would be dumbells instead of barbell and if you use a machine, use it maybe at the end with a very light weight pushing mainly with your weaker side. Another thing is, that as your stronger pec gets pumped and the weaker one doesn't, it's prob your shoulder and/or your triceps that help push for it. What you could do before training is to do a few light sets of front delt raise and tricep pull downs for the stronger side to get these parts more affected, and a light peck-deck for the weaker part to get the blood going into the right muscle. 
But like I said, if you are not playing one-handed sports, it's genetics, and as we all know, genetics can be a real b**ch


----------

